# Can anyone help this novice identify 2 handle bottle



## qikbbstang (Nov 14, 2005)

Can not find anything on two-finger handle bottles. Has: DES PAT 87834 in glass and a manufacturers mark of a "O" with a capital I in it, the 0 Symbol has two "V"s sticking straight out off sides at the 9 and 3 O'Clock positions.  I'm guessing that the Manufacturer was Owns Illinois from the OI. but don't have a clue if they were named that since this looks pretty old. 
  Sure is new wave looking....


----------

